
Scientists identify a new kind of human brain cell - jtbayly
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-08-scientists-kind-human-brain-cell.html
======
jtbayly
But we're really really close to being able to simulate a brain. Honest. /s

------
jtbayly
Paper here:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41593-018-0205-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41593-018-0205-2)

